# homosassa tarpon 5/18



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

> , but I thought I'd post a short take of the jumps and stuff here so those of you that are too snooty to visit the fly forum can see some of this.  j/k ..


Thanks for looking out for me.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Way to go! That looks like fun. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like you guys were having a blast! Great video....i 
think i'll take my snooty butt over to "Fly Fishin' and check
it out.... ;D Dave


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

"Fly Fishing Forum", huh! I'm above that kinda stuff [smiley=1-sillyface.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> "Fly Fishing Forum", huh! I'm above that kinda stuff [smiley=1-sillyface.gif]


 [smiley=moon.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

> "Fly Fishing Forum", huh! I'm above that kinda stuff [smiley=1-sillyface.gif]


I know that. You even make the mate cut your bait. : :


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> > "Fly Fishing Forum", huh! I'm above that kinda stuff [smiley=1-sillyface.gif]
> 
> 
> [smiley=moon.gif]


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> > "Fly Fishing Forum", huh! I'm above that kinda stuff [smiley=1-sillyface.gif]
> 
> 
> I know that.  You even make the mate cut your bait. : :


That stuff is icky! YUK!
When my daugher is out in the boat with me, I make her mix the chum and throw it out (Jack mackrel and Bread, ewww)


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Cool vid and awesome fish!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Cool vid and awesome fish!


thx Captn, these guys ought to be starting to get thick down your way by now, no?


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Eric,
Even though it wasn't on fly, I jumped two juvies two weeks ago at night, then this MONSTER from the depths of h*ll comes out of the water and tail walfed about 25 yrds from the boat. It scared the pooo out of me, she was HUGH! It was awsome after wards and I finally calmed down!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Eric,
> Even though it wasn't on fly, I jumped two juvies two weeks ago at night, then this MONSTER from the depths of h*ll comes out of the water and tail walfed about 25 yrds from the boat. It scared the pooo out of me, she was HUGH! It was awsome after wards and I finally calmed down!


I think on our last ENP trip someone mentioned you were scared of monsters [smiley=sasquatch.gif] [smiley=smilie-taz.gif] 

[smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Eric,
> Even though it wasn't on fly, I jumped two juvies two weeks ago at night, then this MONSTER from the depths of h*ll comes out of the water and tail walfed about 25 yrds from the boat. It scared the pooo out of me, she was HUGH! It was awsome after wards and I finally calmed down!


yeah, those big surprises take the wind out of ya when you ain't expecting it. A lot of 40-60lb tarpon seem to look bigger than they are when they jump too, but not those 100lb+ big girls, they are freakin' HUGE. 

Been hearing some reports that some big fish are in PI sound now, imagine you should be seeing a lot more of them over the next few weeks or so. Might have to schedule a road trip your way before they disappear to do the wild thing.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice Clip! 


HOpe fully I get one on fly this year !


----------

